# 2nd Annual Pot luck Dinner Addicted Archery



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Yep its been a year already, just an fyi for anyone interested we will be haveing our Pot luck Dinner on Tuesday December 21st

Andy will have a list so we don't have duplicates but sometimes thats good
If your a member you know where.

Tinker


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

If any of the guys organizing (if we can call it organized) could respond here or fire me a pm with whats already spoken for Ill see what I can come up with for tuesday


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Amy oh i mean Andy has the list PM him.


Tink


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Some how i dont think anybody will care what there is to eat!!! if the word food in in the menu it will work....:wink:
But even if you dont bring something, everybody is welcome...it could be fun to see how much tinker can eat and watch him throw up or shoot something..:cocktail:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Everybody better get out there early....before Tinker finds out its on Dec 21:zip: WE TOLD HIM IT WAS ON ANOTHER NIGHT...:wink:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Bring on the food!:darkbeer::set1_pot:


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> Bring on the food!:darkbeer::set1_pot:


what he said :up:


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

Just got home from the pot luck shoot....excellent time....thanks for the hospitality and good shooting

Rob


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Robb771 said:


> Just got home from the pot luck shoot....excellent time....thanks for the hospitality and good shooting
> 
> Rob


Anytime Rob! Glad yu could make it out. As usual the food was great and yet again I ate about one plateful too much


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for all who came out last night good eats lots of laughs and great company with some minor exceptions i think you guys know who you are
Just kindding

Once again thanks because without you it it wouldn't be happening.

Tink

P.S. my guts are still sore from eating too much


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

I dont think i have eatin since Tuesday.....ukey:
Just a reminder, we are shooting between christmas and new years...[my wife isnt happy about that]..OH WELL :tongue:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm happy......will be able to bring my wife and her new bow......can't wait


----------

